# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Search by States

## chrome surfer

Is there a way to search certain states?  

Like into on Texas, or looking for an office in Durhan NC called Eyecare Center.

----------


## chip anderson

Yellow pages on line.

----------


## chrome surfer

:hammer:


> Yellow pages on line.


 

Gee Wizzzzzzz why didn't I think about that, lol.


I just thought asking a specific question to someone in a specific area might be best. :Rolleyes:

----------

